# 12" vs 14" impeller and blower size/width



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm still have not pulled the trigger for a new machine yet, getting close however! 

As I noted in another thread I'm looking at getting a 30" Ariens blower not because my old MTD is not working I just want to move more snow faster.

The old blower is a 1994 MTD, 8hp, 26" cut, its getting a little tired but I'm sure I can squeeze a few more years out of it. 

My question is how much more snow will a 30" Ariens toss out the chute? I'm not sure what to expect. I would expect the 14" impeller is the money maker of the machine. 

Arien's 28" machine would be the closest match to what I have now, with its 14" impeller would it be night and day compared to the old MTD?

I guess I'm trying to gauge what I'm picking up in performance vs dollars spent.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the new one will toss it a lot faster and farther than that old one.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

That's what I hope for!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Just to add to your question you can definitively expect it will throw farther. Even better you should look at installing a Clarence impeller kit. The kit is just a stiff rubber with small galvanized plates that you fasten at the end of each impeller. This results in closing completely the gap at the end of the impeller and the housing. 
You can then snow blow through wet snow and even water to a certain degree with impunity. The kit is around $25.00 to $30.00


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Might also add a new set of belts.


----------

